# QLD Noosa River



## Eyetag (Oct 25, 2008)

I fished the Noosa River Friday night, it was good to get back on the water after a 20 week spell due to a work injury and It was a maiden voyage for my new yak. I was onboard Stormin Normans' old Hobie, which I am now the proud owner of. I stuck to the original routine,start at spot X, drift downstream with a small Gladiator Prawn and return with a Gold Bomber out the back then do it again and again and again, I got a good mixed bag consisting of Big Eye Trevally, Bream, Flatties, Tailor and Jacks all playing the game mostly on the Gladiator prawns. 

















The Big Eye like the Bream were between 20cm and 30cm not big but a lot of fun on the light gear. The fishing was consistant until the tidal run slowed. With a couple of nice fresh meals onboard it was time for me to leave, the paddle back through the Woods Bays was a non event.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

It must be Good to be back on the water,and a good feed


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

A good and satisfying result I bet after such a long break. Fun isn't it  
About to have a five month break from fishing myself so come November I'll know exactly how you felt after that session


----------



## Eyetag (Oct 25, 2008)

Very happy with the Hobie.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Great to see you back in the saddle Ian.


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Mate that is an awesome session, glad you are back on the water and enjoying it.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice mixed bag, well done!
Cheers Justin


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah that's a top sesh. Congrats.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy to hear you're back after your injury mate and looking forward to more of these excellent reports again!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

very nice eyetag. bit envious of those jacks :shock: .
wayne


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Cracking jacks! Especially with the colder weather setting in. Awesome haul for a session.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Good to see you are back on the water Ian.

Great way to get back into it. Well done mate.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Top stuff Ian. So are you a full time peddler now?


----------

